# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  วิธีฆ่ายุงแบบเห็นผล!!ตายในทันที

## teerapon12

เมื่อนึกถึงยุงแล้ว หลายๆคน คงจะรู้สึกรําคาญใจ เพราะธรรมชาติของยุงนั้นจะบินอยู่รอบตัวเราเพื่อหาโอกาสดูดเลือด
ซึ่งในการดูดเลือดแต่ละหนมีความเสี่ยงที่ยุงจะเป็นพาหะนําโรคภัยไข้เจ็บมาสู่คนได้ตลอดเวลา โดยโรคที่ยุงเป็นพาหะนั้น
ตัวอย่างเช่นโรคมาลาเรีย โรคไข้สมองอักเสบ โรคฟิลาเรีย หรือโรคเท้าช้าง และโรคที่ พบเยอะที่สุดคือโรคไข้เลือดออกที่มียุงลายบ้าน
และยุงลายสวนเป็นพาหะนําโรค ด้วยโรคที่ยุงเป็นพาหะนั้นเป็นอันตรายถึงแก่ชีวิต ยุงนอกจากเป็นอันตรายต่อคนและสัตว์เลือดอุ่นแล้ว
ยังเป็นอันตรายต่อสัตว์เลือดเย็นด้วย กรมวิทยาศาสตร์การแพทย์ได้สรุปการระบาดของโรคไข้เลือดออกประจำปี 2556 
พบผู้ป่วยจำนวนรวม 150,454 ราย เสียชีวิต 133 ราย นอกจากนี้มีรายงานผู้ป่วยตั้งแต่เดือนมกราคมถึง 28 กรกฎาคม 2557
จำนวน 16,812 ราย เสียชีวิต 19 ราย (สำนักโรคติดต่อนำโดยแมลง กระทรวงสาธารณสุข) 
ซึ่งพบการระบาดมากในฤดูฝนด้วยเหตุที่
มีแหล่งน้ำขังซึ่งเป็นแหล่งขยายพันธุ์ที่เหมาะสมของยุง เพราะเช่นนั้น
มาตรการเชิงรุกจึงมีความจำเป็นในการควบคุมการระบาดของโรค แต่บางครั้งมนุษย์เราทุกคนก็ไม่อาจจะป้องกันตัวเองให้ปลอดภัยจากยุงร้าย
โดยเฉพาะยุงลายที่มักจะทำเอามนุษย์เราเกิดภัยได้ตลอดเวลา เพราะฉะนั้นการป้องกันให้ไกลห่างจากยุง
จึงเป็นเรื่องที่สำคัญ ดูเหมือนจะมีต่างๆ นาๆวิธี วิธีการที่นิยมคือการกำจัดและควบคุมยุงพาหะ โดยมีวิธีการที่หลากหลาย ได้แก่ การเผยแพร่ให้ความรู้ต่อประชาชน
เพื่อจะได้รู้วิธีขจัดแหล่งเพาะพันธุ์และวิธีป้องกันไม่ให้ยุงกัด
กลุ่มของยุงที่สำคัญในทางการแพทย์ มี  4  ตระกูล  คือ 
1.  ตระกูลยุงลาย  (Genus Aedes)ไข้เลือดออก, เดงกี, ฟิลาเรีย
2.  ตระกูลยุงคิวเส็กซ์  หรือยุงรำคาญ  (Genus Culex)ไข้สมองอักเสบ, ฟิลาเรีย
3.  ตระกูลยุงก้นปล่อง  (Genus Anopheles) มาลาเรีย , ฟิลาเรีย
4.  ตระกูลยุงเสือ  หรือยุงฟิลาเรีย  (Genus Mansonia) Leishmaniasis
ดังนั้น การป้องกันตนเองให้ห่างไกลจากยุง จึงเป็นสิ่งจําเป็น ซึ่งวิธีการป้องกันตนเองจากยุง ทําได้หลายวิธี เช่น โดยการจุดยากันยุง การใช้ยาฉีดไล่ยุง การใช้ยากันยุงชนิดทาผิว ฯลฯ
ซึ่งในแต่ละวิธีก็มีทั้งข้อดีและข้อเสียแตกต่างกันไป เพราะฉะนั้นผู้ใช้ควรระมัดระวัง และควรอ่านฉลากให้ละเอียดก่อนใช้เพื่อความปลอดภัยจากการใช้
วิธีในการขจัดยุงก็มีมากมายหลากหลายวิธี การใช้ เครื่องฆ่ายุง ก็เป็นอีกวิธีหนึ่งที่นิยมใช้กันอย่างแพร่หลาย
รวมทั้งการฉีดพ่น ฆ่าเชื้อโรค ในพื้นที่ที่เกิดโรคระบาด ตามแหล่งชุมชน สวนสาธารณะ 
ปัจจุบันเครื่องพ่นหมอกควัน หรือ เครื่องฆ่ายุง และแมลง มีให้เลือกหลายรุ่นหลายแบบ ตามความสมควรของการใช้งาน และกำลังทุนพรัพย์
แต่ส่วนในกลุ่มของผู้ซื้อยังคงเป็นหน่วยงานราชการ เช่น อบจ. อบต. สาธารณะสุข เพื่อใช้ฉีดพ่นกำจัดยุงและแมลงอื่นๆที่เป็นพาหะนำโรคในชุมชน ในพื้นที่รับผิดชอบ
ดั้งนั้น การใช้ *เครื่องฆ่ายุง* เพื่อกำจัดยุง ประชาชนส่วนใหญ่เข้าใจว่าเป็นหน้าที่ของเจ้าหน้าที่ของรัฐ แต่ในงานลักษณะอื่นๆ ก็สามารถใช้เครื่องพ่นหมอกควัน
หรือ เครื่องฆ่ายุง ได้ อาทิ ฟาร์มปศุสัตว์ สวนยาง สวนผลไม้ นาข้าว สนามกอล์ฟ เป็นต้น
ซึ่งปัจจุบัน เครื่องฆ่ายุง มีการพัฒนาให้เหมาะสมและตอบสนองการใช้งานของผู้ใช้ได้มากขึ้น
เครื่องพ่นหมอกควัน BF-400 เป็นเครื่องฆ่ายุงที่ใช้เพื่อป้องกันและกำจัดยุง แมลงบินชนิดต่างๆ เครื่องฆ่ายุง นําเข้าจากประเทศเกาหลี ตัวเครื่องสวย ทันสมัย ทนทาน ใช้งานง่าย และง่ายต่อการบำรุงรักษา
เครื่องฆ่ายุง เหมาะสําหรับการพ่น กําจัด แมลงต่างๆ ยุง แมลงวัน แมลงบิน ทุกชนิด รวมถึงศัตรูพืชทางการเกษตร 
เครื่องฆ่ายุง เหมาะสําหรับใช้ในโรงงานอุตสาหกรรม โฮเต็ล รีสอร์ท อาคารบ้านเรือน สวนต้นไม้ โรงงาน และหน่วยงานราชการ 
คุณลักษณะของ เครื่องฆ่ายุง หรือ *เครื่องพ่นหมอกควัน*  BestFogger400 
ระบบสตาร์ทเครื่องยนต์เป็นสไตล์กดปุ่มอัตโนมัติ สตาร์ทติดง่าย ประหยัดน้ำมัน มีกำลังพ่นสูง
ตัวถังเครื่องยนต์ผลิตจากสแตนเลสคุณภาพดี ทนทาน ต่อการใช้งานและการกัดกร่อนของสารเคมี
กำลังเครื่องยนต์ 59.5 แรงม้า ทำให้พื้นที่ในการพ่นได้มากกว่า ในปริมาณที่หนาแน่นและสม่ำเสมอ สามารถใช้ได้กับน้ำมันหลากหลายชนิด
อย่างเช่น เบนซินและแก๊สโซฮอล์ ช่วยลดพลังงาน ด้วยอัตราสิ้นเปลืองน้ำมันเชื้อเพลิงเพียง 1.8 ลิตร/ชั่วโมง
มีระบบระบายความร้อนถึง 2 ชั้น เป็นเหตุให้เครื่องไม่ร้อนขณะใช้งานหนัก และง่ายต่อการบำรุงรักษา
เอ็นริช ฟอกเกอร์ คือผู้นำเข้าเครื่องพ่นหมอกควัน เครื่องฆ่ายุง และกำจัดแมลงโดยตรง ไม่ผ่านเอเย่นอื่นๆ มีความเชี่ยวชาญและมีประสบการณ์ทางด้านการนำเข้า ในด้านเครื่องมือมากมาย
ที่ใช้กำจัดแมลง และมีอุปกรณ์การกำจัดแมลงในระบบต่างๆที่ได้มาตรฐานและตรงกับกา*ร กำจัดแมลง* ชนิดต่างๆ

----------


## teerapon12

upppppppp44

----------


## teerapon12

uppppppp04

----------

